# UK EEA Family Permit - Austrian citizen married to non EEA citizen



## bxfa (Apr 4, 2012)

I would like to ask about the right procedure I should follow in order to apply for the EEA Family Permit for my wife. 

I am an Austrian citizen I have lived in Ecuador for a long time. After finishing my university studies here in 2010 I moved in with my girlfriend (civil partner) and I plan to marry her soon. I also plan to move to the UK in order to work and live there. I know that my civil partner, who will become my wife, must apply for the EEA Family Permit in order to travel with me to the UK (we would apply once we are married) 

My questions are: 

1. Do I have to have a work offer, contract, from a British company before travelling to the UK? I intend to travel there and look for a job once I am there. 
2. I understand that I should have enough financial resources to support me and my future wife. Is there and specific amount or rate that you consider to assess my financial capacity? For example other European embassies require that the applicant possesses 80 EUR per person for every day they plan to visit Europe as tourists. 


It would be very nice if you could give any information.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

bxfa said:


> I would like to ask about the right procedure I should follow in order to apply for the EEA Family Permit for my wife.
> 
> I am an Austrian citizen I have lived in Ecuador for a long time. After finishing my university studies here in 2010 I moved in with my girlfriend (civil partner) and I plan to marry her soon. I also plan to move to the UK in order to work and live there. I know that my civil partner, who will become my wife, must apply for the EEA Family Permit in order to travel with me to the UK (we would apply once we are married)
> 
> ...


No, you do not need a work offer or contract from a British company. 

See here for documents required for the EEA Family Permit: UK Border Agency | Supporting documents for an EEA family permit. (Note that there are no financial requirements UNLESS the EEA citizen (=you) has been in the UK for longer than three months and is therefore considered a 'qualified person'.)

See here for details on the EEA Family Permit: UK Border Agency | EEA family permits

See here for the visa application process in Ecuador: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/ecuador/applying/?langname=UK%20English

teuchter


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bxfa said:


> After finishing my university studies here in 2010 I moved in with my girlfriend (*civil partner*) and I plan to marry her soon. I also plan to move to the UK in order to work and live there. I know that my *civil partner*, who will become my wife, must apply for the EEA Family Permit in order to travel with me to the UK (we would apply once we are married)


Just to avoid confusion, in UK 'civil partner' means a partner in a same-sex relationship. As you are obviously in a heterosexual relationship, the term to use is '*unmarried partner*'.


----------



## bxfa (Apr 4, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Just to avoid confusion, in UK 'civil partner' means a partner in a same-sex relationship. As you are obviously in a heterosexual relationship, the term to use is '*unmarried partner*'.


Ohh, I didn't know that, thank you very much for explaining that to me. Yes, we are a heterosexual couple she'd me my "unmarried partner" then, for the time being...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bxfa said:


> Ohh, I didn't know that, thank you very much for explaining that to me. Yes, we are a heterosexual couple she'd me my "unmarried partner" then, for the time being...


I've just mentioned it so that you won't give wrong answers to questions on the application form.


----------



## bxfa (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you for the information.

I have another question though, you might be able to help me with. Once we get the EEA Family Permit and we travel to the UK, is she allowed to work in the UK or does she have to apply for another kind of permit?





teuchter said:


> No, you do not need a work offer or contract from a British company.
> 
> See here for documents required for the EEA Family Permit: ]. (Note that there are no financial requirements UNLESS the EEA citizen (=you) has been in the UK for longer than three months and is therefore considered a 'qualified person'.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bxfa said:


> Thank you for the information.
> 
> I have another question though, you might be able to help me with. Once we get the EEA Family Permit and we travel to the UK, is she allowed to work in the UK or does she have to apply for another kind of permit?


She can work on EEA permit, but she should apply for her residence card that clearly states her right to work, on form EEA2.
See UK Border Agency | Residence documents for non-EEA family members of EEA nationals and click 'How to apply'.


----------



## bxfa (Apr 4, 2012)

teuchter said:


> No, you do not need a work offer or contract from a British company.
> 
> See here for documents required for the EEA Family Permit: [link]UK Border Agency | Supporting documents for an EEA family permit[/url]. (Note that there are no financial requirements UNLESS the EEA citizen (=you) has been in the UK for longer than three months and is therefore considered a 'qualified person'.)
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the information. However, we are filling out the application form (only online application accepted) and they require from us certain datails and we are not sure what put: 


1. The main purpose of the non-EEA national visit to the UK: 

Should we put: live, work and eventually study? 

2. how long do you intend to stay in the UK? 

We will be there as long as we can, maybe we will settle down. What should we say then? 

3. where do you and the EEA National plan to live in the UK? 

We do not have any arranged details of acommodation. My cousin (EEA national) lives there with his family and he will host us for a few days until we find a place for ourselves. So, what should we say? 

4. will you or the EEA National receive income from any other sources, including friends or family? 

If needed, both our families can help us if anything were to happen. Do we put it just like that, or should we present a letter from our families and their financial documents? 

5. Do you (the non-EEA national) intend to work in the UK? 

My wife wants to work (as far as we understand she can do it on the EEA permit). But we do not have exact details or a specifc job offer. What should we say? 


It would be of immense help if anybody could give us any light on this questions.


----------

